# Amazing product for iPhone? Liquipel.



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A friend showed me this website and product today for the iPhone and other electronics. It's called *Liquipel*. Words won't do justice on how this product is applied or works, so here are some videos on how the product works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jedv15ov3sw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5Po9bQ2_QE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln0daAowdJI


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Supposedly it is a hydrophobic "nano" coating that is deposited on all the components, inside and out, in a vacuum vapor deposition process.

One thing is that the coating would have to be conductive on the headphone and Dock connector contacts, and non-conductive, non RF-transmissive while bridging over circuit board traces and CPU pins. Yet RF transparent to antennas.

It would have to be invisible to the optics, not rub off the touch screen or the case or the jacks, be thermally invisible to avoid overheating, and the process would have to get the coating everywhere, in every nook and cranny of the device, which implies that they need to disassemble it to coat it. And, if you open or repair the unit, the coating would be compromised.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

cool product.


----------



## imonica (Nov 9, 2011)

It is soooooo cool..


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

It's an ehMazing day! Oh, shucks. Too quick at the trigger.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

It is neat.. But I worry that they say "we don't recommend your device ever come in contact with water"... And if you use it, and your device gets ruined, they won't replace it... My plan.. Sell sticks.. Special sticks.. for $100 each and state that it COULD prevent an alligator attack, but I will recommend that you don't go near alligators...anyone wanna buy the first one????


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

This is modified form of encapsulation, which has been used for decades for equipment that is designed for use in severe environments, like military equipment. While the encapsulating material used in manufacturing that equipment never made any pretense to "processes found naturally only on the surface of the sun" or nano particles, it was extremely effective. The real drawbacks are a longer, more costly assembly process, a more complex repair process, and other considerations at the engineering/design level (impact on heat dissipation, and in the case of RF equipemnt, potential impact on RF performance). 

This is a nice, after the fact, implementation, but the best place to do this would have been at the manufacturing level. A design could be optimized with encapsulation in mind, ensuring that the heat dissipation and RF performance issues with encapsulation were accommodated up front. It may have a cost impact, but would definitely have durability benefits that consumers could benefit from.

Kostas


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

guys I just got back from CES where I saw a demo of this at there booth, they had a Kleenex coated in this stuff and dunked it a bucket of water and then pulled it right out, was amazing!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

oh I should add that the Kleenex was dry when they pulled it out!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HzO 'Talking to Apple' About Water Blocking Technology for Future iPhones - Mac Rumors


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Finally, I will be able to use my iRubberDucky app with peace of mind...


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Scam


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

"processes found naturally only on the surface of the sun"

I wasn't aware that the sun had a surface


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

What happens when you open your iPhone and then close it after servicing it,
Does the waterproofness from Liquipel come off the seams of the iPhone?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> What happens when you open your iPhone and then close it after servicing it,
> Does the waterproofness from Liquipel come off the seams of the iPhone?


I imagine it wouldn't matter, since there are far more ingress points than the seams - earphone jack, mic, speakers. Seems the internals are coated by the same process.


----------

